# BOTH of my DSR7000s are stuck at 70% as of tonight



## brianfuchs (Apr 24, 2003)

There's a "stuck at 67&#37;" thread open, but I think this should be independent of that.

Tonight one of my DSR7000's rebooted on me (the drive is admittedly ready for replacement). It came up to only 70% on the aquiring from satellite screen. I tried the usual fixes and it's still stuck at 70%.

I then tried forcing a restart of my healthier DSR7000 and it, too, got stuck at 70%.

I find it very difficult to believe both drives are kaput - especially in light of others running into the same "70%" issue suddenly today.

Could this be a SW update?

I don't have a phone line connected, nor am I using the serial port. The unit's only link to the outside world is the satellite.

HELP!


----------



## jcashlives (Feb 13, 2008)

I've got a Hughes SD-DVR40 and my electricity went out during Jericho at about 10:05 pm eastern.

Upon reboot system would go no further than 65%.

I was thinking it was a dead hard drive but you have the same problem at a similar time frame.

Anyone else?

Anyone have a suggestion?

I have (searched forum) and tried to get to the menu through remote to clean and wipe everything but no luck.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

My SAT-T60 is doing the same thing. Even in Guided Setup. Stuck at 70&#37;.  Still there this morning.


----------



## brianfuchs (Apr 24, 2003)

BOTH DSR7000's still stuck at 70% 8 hours later.

More about the issue:
If I begin watching previously recorded programs, then try to go to Live TV, it says acquisition is at 50%. It then chugs away at about 1% per 2-3 seconds till it recahes 70% where it hits the wall. Both units do this.

Called DirecTV. They suggested the usual (unplug, wait 30 seconds; switch Sat1 and Sat2 connectors; etc). They didn't find it unusual that both my boxes are doing this at once. 

Because I am disconnected from the phone lines, both boxes are currently running 3.1 SW. One is running 3.1.1e-01-2-101, the other 3.1.0-05-2-101.
I have Vonage and have never been able to get the serial connection working because the boxes are about 200' away from my PC.

I asked the DTV rep what they could do if things don't fix themselves in the next day or so. The response was interesting: If I signed up for the "protection plan" for $5-$6 a month, they would send me new units free of charge. This is really strange to me because both of the DSR7000's were purchased second-hand and have up-sized drives. To me, it's like buying a used Ford that later breaks down at 200,000 miles, and when I take it to the dealer, they offer to replace it if I buy a warantee.

Bottom line is that there's too many people out there who are having this exact same issue as of yesterday (I count 5 in various threads).


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

brianfuchs said:


> BOTH DSR7000's still stuck at 70% 8 hours later.
> 
> More about the issue:
> If I begin watching previously recorded programs, then try to go to Live TV, it says acquisition is at 50%. It then chugs away at about 1% per 2-3 seconds till it recahes 70% where it hits the wall. Both units do this.
> ...


Not to make light of your situation but "5" people out of more than 13 million subscribers is not "many"

The power outage "may have" damaged both your Tivo's. Are you using "true" surge suppressor" or power strips? Do you have UPS's for your electronics?

The first thing I do during a storm is unplug all my DVR's and my PC and Home Theater Gear.


----------



## brianfuchs (Apr 24, 2003)

Ummm.... there are 13 million subscribers that know about and run to TivoCommunity the second something goes wrong with their unit? Right. When 5 TivoCommunity users in different parts of the country report the same problem in an 8 hour peroid, yeah, I'd say it's unusual.

There was no power outage. One of my boxes rebooted and subsequently got stuck at 70%. After several forced restarts, it was still stuck. I forced a restart on the other box and it got stuck at the same place. In retrospect, I don't know WHY I forced the restart on box #2 - I guess I was trying to prove to myself that the problem was limited to the one box.


----------



## Atoo (Nov 14, 2002)

I'm having this problem, too. In my case the live programming was not working for a few days though the signal strength was excellent. So I rebooted the box and now it has been stuck at 70&#37; since last night.


----------



## ibmman69 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have the same problem. We had a storm but there was no power outage or anything. My dish was just blown over. I have tried everything up to and including a complete clear. It freezes at 70% every time. If I run sat setup again it freezes at 28%, literally freezes, the little circle stops spinning. I have a DSR6000.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

I've asked my local and Internet experts and they think, for me, its a failed drive. I'm not convinced.


----------



## brianfuchs (Apr 24, 2003)

Three more users (including Ocean from another thread) in the past 8 hours reporting the same failure...

Anyone out there who thinks this is one big coincidence willing to try a reboot on one of their units? Just a simple system restart? 


Anyone?


Bueller?


----------



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

We need to combine these threads. (Any mod out there to help?)

I felt like a chump when I posted mine. But this is weird. It seems to be effecting old sw versions. Like I said, mine was 4.01B. I'm seeing some 3.X some series 1s. Anyone having this problem with a relatively new sw?


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

I hate to say this, but I've had receivers get stuck at 70&#37; on three occasions in the past, and every time, it was impending drive failure. 

I discovered that there's a ton of disk activity that's going on during that "phase" of the boot (the APG data is being populated, IIRC), and it all has to be written and verified. 

Having said that, I do think it's odd that it happened to this many people this suddenly. I'd like to see someone pull their drive and run diags on it to see what comes back. 

Brad


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

bsnelson said:


> I hate to say this, but I've had receivers get stuck at 70% on three occasions in the past, and every time, it was impending drive failure.
> 
> I discovered that there's a ton of disk activity that's going on during that "phase" of the boot (the APG data is being populated, IIRC), and it all has to be written and verified.
> 
> ...


Wasting your breath, You tell them it is pending drive failure. They say they find it hard to believe. The few that change their drives and have a working system, don't want to post their results. They don't want to admit they were wrong.


----------



## brianfuchs (Apr 24, 2003)

rbtravis said:


> Wasting your breath, You tell them it is pending drive failure. They say they find it hard to believe. The few that change their drives and have a working system, don't want to post their results. They don't want to admit they were wrong.


Dude, what is your everloving problem? You've gone from helpful to condescending in a few posts. I've had 4 drives go bad on me before, and none like this. Both my units do this on the same day. Others report the same thing within a 24 hour period. If it was just me, the drive would be my immediate suspect. Hell, maybe we all won the Hard Drive Lotto. Everyone said it was after a reboot. That's why I invite any Series 2 user out there to simply reboot your unit when you get home. I'll do my part by testing a new drive in about 8 hours from now.

Till then, I'd thank you to knock it off with inane statements like "They don't want to admit they were wrong." Jeez.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

I should also mention that I have somewhat of a vested interest in this, because one of the posters has an upgrade that I did.  I suspect I may end up pulling the drive myself to see what comes up. 

I'm still not willing to say 100&#37; either way. DirecTV could have changed something in the APG processing that causes it to need a lot more disk space or bandwidth, which could "trigger" a weak drive. Or, it could be something in the stream that's hitting a bug that's been there all along. 

HR10 owners may remember the "CBS problem" a while back where boxes would just start rebooting for no apparent reason. Turned out to be something in the stream on CBS HD channels that was hitting a bug; upgrading to the latest software release "fixed" the problem. 

In short: I really can see it either way. 

Brad


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

I have 4 tivos active that have been rebooted in the past week with no ill effects. All have drives less than 1 year old. All are working perfectly. I get tired of people telling me they find it hard to believe without trying the solution just once. 75&#37; of TiVo failures are drive related. Yet some people seam to be proud running a 5 year old drive whose life expectancy was 3 years and had only 1 years manufacturer protection. The reason companies such as DVRupgrade and Weaknees are able to stay in business is hard drives fail & have to be replaced. Having already tried the reboots you are specifing on all my active and having them work, I know software is not the problem.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Well, if its a drive failure for me, I'll be getting something larger than 160Gb!  Thank you for your offer to help, Brad, I really appreciate it!   :up:


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

brianfuchs said:


> Dude, what is your everloving problem? You've gone from helpful to condescending in a few posts. I've had 4 drives go bad on me before, and none like this. Both my units do this on the same day. Others report the same thing within a 24 hour period. If it was just me, the drive would be my immediate suspect. Hell, maybe we all won the Hard Drive Lotto. Everyone said it was after a reboot. That's why I invite any Series 2 user out there to simply reboot your unit when you get home. I'll do my part by testing a new drive in about 8 hours from now.
> 
> Till then, I'd thank you to knock it off with inane statements like "They don't want to admit they were wrong." Jeez.


I rebooted both my series 2's (HDVR2 and 704) and they both work as usual.

OP, my "point" was that even when you consider us "over technogadget folks" here at TCF, 5, maybe 10 out of several thousand have experienced recent problems?

What about the fact that your TIVO is basically a 4 year old PC and it is bound to need some TLC.

If there were a survey and only 5 out of 10,000 people responded, would you consider the results valid and indicative of a larger population?


----------



## darwin23 (Feb 13, 2008)

I was having this same trouble, and have been watching this thread.

I think I can help fix it, but I'm not sure what I did that fixed it for ME!

"I think" Just run the Dish setup, and when it hangs, reboot and complete the Dish setup.

"BUT" I also was mucking about in bash# with /tvbin/TvLauncher , so if "I think" does not fix it for you, I'll see if I can help with /tvbin/TvLauncher (You'll have to have a bash#) i.e. a Hacked Tivo.

P.s. rbtravis, it does not appear to be a failure of the Hard Drive, go sell drives somewhere else


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

darwin23 said:


> I was having this same trouble, and have been watching this thread.
> 
> I think I can help fix it, but I'm not sure what I did that fixed it for ME!
> 
> ...


I have nothing to do with selling drives. This is a help forum not a hackers forum. if a hack messed up your system report it in the underground forum, that is the one for hackers. Some of us see no need to fool with the underlying software.


----------



## tlally (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a DSR6000. I had the 70% complete stuck hanging up problem today.

Try plugging and unplugging reboot a couple times didn't work.

What did work was....deleting "Clear Program Data & To Do List"

Menu - Message & Setup - System Reset - Clear Program Data & To Do List.

You do lose your Tivo (To Do List) but I have TV again. 

Worked for me hope it helps you out.


----------



## mr. beefy (Nov 14, 2002)

both my sat-t60 and hughes series 2 models are stuck at 68&#37; or so. i'd say something was done that messed us up.

i'll try the clear program data and to do list....


----------



## darwin23 (Feb 13, 2008)

rbtravis said:


> I have nothing to do with selling drives. This is a help forum not a hackers forum. if a hack messed up your system report it in the underground forum, that is the one for hackers. Some of us see no need to fool with the underlying software.


You were advocating replacing drives, in defiance of the given data, i.e. you were not looking at all the facts, makes me question your motivation, at any rate it's a moot point, you were wrong.

I am aware of what this forum is , and what it is not.

I don't see how any public forum can be underground, seems to be a contradiction in terms, once more I question your logic, or lack there of.

I'm happy you see no need for MRV, Music and Photo Sharing, Folders, or Extraction on any of your Dtivo's, if you in fact have any, but I fail to see why you seem to want to speak off topic and out your ass.

{edit: removed flame - unixadm - Moderator }


----------



## mr. beefy (Nov 14, 2002)

:lol: 

i was unable to get into the setup menu at all. after a few more power resets attempting to get to the setup, my hughes unit got past the 68&#37; but then came up to a 'please insert valid card' message. i had moved this unit to another room while troubleshooting so i'll put it back in the living room and cross my fingers that it loads up properly.

still working on the sat-t60....perhaps one more power reset.


----------



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

tlally said:


> What did work was....deleting "Clear Program Data & To Do List"


Glad to here that worked for you. I tried that 2 nights ago with no help. 2B4M.

Like I said in my original post in my thread, I pulled my drive out of the closet after another drive failed. It had not been spun in a couple of years. It worked for a few days then this happened. No shock the drive failed, it was in a drawer with random office supplies.



> I'd like to see someone pull their drive and run diags on it to see what comes back.


My desktop is serial, so I don't know how to hook up a Tivo drive to run diagnostics or hack it. Can I run diags with my laptop and a serial cable? and no, I'm not planning on cracking open my laptop to try and access the tivo drive that way


----------



## ibmman69 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, I'm back up, this is what I did.

I did a clear everything last night and that did not work. I left the receiver unplugged from last night until about 10mins ago.

I plugged the unit back in w/ only Sat 1 plugged in. Let the receiver go through acquiring and it took about 5mins to get to 100&#37;. It froze at several steps but eventually got to 100%.

Then I plugged Sat 2 in.

Hope this helps others.


----------



## mr. beefy (Nov 14, 2002)

another power reset worked on the my hughes series 2 unit. however, i no longer have access to record my local channels by name. jericho didn't record last night, despite having a season's pass. it's in my todo list, but i don't show '46'. i only show cbse and cbsw which i do not get. 

any clues on that??


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

bsnelson said:


> I hate to say this, but I've had receivers get stuck at 70% on three occasions in the past, and every time, it was impending drive failure.
> 
> I discovered that there's a ton of disk activity that's going on during that "phase" of the boot (the APG data is being populated, IIRC), and it all has to be written and verified.
> 
> ...


I have had this issue too! Three machines on two different dishes in the same household! All three hard drives went bad at the same time? What are the odds of that? In any case, all three hard drives have seemed to miraculously fixed themselves last evening. It must be divine intervention.

I guess I should add, I went online late afternoon on Wed. and "zapped" all three. I then rebooted all three several hours later and they all came up clean.


----------



## Atoo (Nov 14, 2002)

My tivo is now working. I had left it at 70&#37; for about 24 hours. I then unplugged it for a few moments and when I plugged it back in it started up OK.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

I've had mine unplugged since that night when it all started for me. I'll plug mine in before I leave for work later and hope for the best! I really don't want to miss Lost!


----------



## mr. beefy (Nov 14, 2002)

btw, my tivos aren't 'hacked'. they do have replacement drives in them with original backups restored to them as the original drives failed through the years (thank goodness for backing up the original images).


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

I just rebooted the unused HDVR2 and it came up just fine.

If you have it setup to see more than just 101, check that your multiswitch is working. My HR10 started having issues a few weeks ago. Turns out the 22kHz tone is dead on one port and not really good on the other one -- which means the dish doesn't know which to switch to. (It's a 5 year old eagle aspen; it works just fine otherwise.)

[Btw, the key sign it's not switching correctly is channels landing in the wrong spots. For example, 511 (HBOL) will show CHILL if it's selected the wrong LNB.]

[edit: and as soon as it was given a phone line, it's loading 6.3f. So, that might also be part of the problems.]


----------



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

So I haven't tried my failed drive again, so I don't know if it's working again. Maybe the satellite has moved out of the cosmic cloud that was causing some people issues...I don't see any zombies around so that's a good thing. 

By my count, 12 people have reported experiencing this issue in the last 3 days. 9 have indicated that the problem fixed itself or with a clear and delete.

Any others with problems or fixes out there? Here's the list i came up with

Failed *Fixed *
brianfuchs 
jcashlives 
* rhuntington3* 
*Atoo *
*ibmman69* 
* jrgtivo * 
*darwin23 * 
*tlally * 
*mr. beefy * 
*rpiotro * 
* Ocean *
smooothie


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Well, just plugged mine in and it still sticks at 70&#37; (it resumed Guided Setup form when I unplugged that night). Trying again...


----------



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

rpiotro said:


> I guess I should add, I went online late afternoon on Wed. and "zapped" all three. I then rebooted all three several hours later and they all came up clean.


What does "zapped" mean?


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

jrgtivo said:


> What does "zapped" mean?


Probably "Clear and Delete".


----------



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

but he said he did it online.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

jrgtivo said:


> but he said he did it online.


Dunno, sorry. Maybe he'll answer...


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Mine seems to now be sticking at 67&#37;. Sigh.


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

jrgtivo said:


> What does "zapped" mean?


If you have an online account, you can send a signal to your box to "refresh services". It can fix some problems such as not having the complete channel lineup available. I guess zap wasn't clear. Maybe some people know what I am talking about.

Here is the link;

https://www.directv.com:443/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp


----------



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

rpiotro said:


> If you have an online account, you can send a signal to your box to "refresh services". It can fix some problems such as not having the complete channel lineup available. I guess zap wasn't clear. Maybe some people know what I am talking about.
> 
> Here is the link;
> 
> https://www.directv.com:443/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp


Thanks, I didn't know about that. I've always had hacked units, so I don't think I'd use this.


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

jrgtivo said:


> Thanks, I didn't know about that. I've always had hacked units, so I don't think I'd use this.


How hacked? I ask this because I have PTVnet installed on my HR10. Never had a problem. I have "zapped" it before, after a re-install to speed up getting the local channels to show up. Shortly after refreshing services, it would go through a "reacquiring satellite data" again.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Power cycled mine and it is stuck at 70&#37;. I'm sad.


----------



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

rpiotro said:


> How hacked? I ask this because I have PTVnet installed on my HR10. Never had a problem. I have "zapped" it before, after a re-install to speed up getting the local channels to show up. Shortly after refreshing services, it would go through a "reacquiring satellite data" again.


Two Zippered 6.2A DTivos. The old drive I threw in (that is having the 70% problem) is a 4.01B image that I installed using the Huge guide many moons ago.


----------



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

rhuntington3 said:


> Power cycled mine and it is stuck at 70%. I'm sad.


...and apparently F*(*ed. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Ocean (Jan 3, 2004)

Although I posted a seperate thread about this issue, I figured I'd post a reply here, since this is where most of the action appears to be. 


As with many of the other users having this issue, everything seems to be working okay now. So I would say that the people who claimed that this seemed to be too much of a coincidence to be drive failures seem to be correct.

While the issue was debilitating, I for one am glad it was shortlived. For once.


----------



## ibmman69 (Feb 13, 2008)

rhuntington3 said:


> Power cycled mine and it is stuck at 70%. I'm sad.


Leave it unplugged for a day and only plug in Sat 1 feed when you plug it back in. Mine was doing the same thing and I left it unplugged for a full 24hrs before I turned it back on. All is well now.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

I just plugged mine back in; it had been off since Thursday around this time. I left both feeds plugged in. It stopp briefly at 70&#37; and then shot right up to 100%. I've got live TV again. Wish I knew what the heck happened!


----------



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

rhuntington3 said:


> I just plugged mine back in; it had been off since Thursday around this time. I left both feeds plugged in. It stopp briefly at 70% and then shot right up to 100%. I've got live TV again. Wish I knew what the heck happened!


To quote one of my favorite movies.. "How interesting. How bizarre."

Your name shall be bolded!


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

jrgtivo said:


> To quote one of my favorite movies.. "How interesting. How bizarre."
> 
> Your name shall be bolded!


Yeah, I thought that too!

Thanks!


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

jrgtivo said:


> Here's the list i came up with...


My name doesn't belong in the list, mine were never broken. (at least not with the 70% problem.)


----------



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

I finally got around top plugging in the drive that stopped at 70%. What do you know, it works again.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

jrgtivo said:


> I finally got around top plugging in the drive that stopped at 70%. What do you know, it works again.


Cool! My bet is DTV introduce some Guide Data change that mucked up the works.


----------

